# Jon Boat with 35 hp Go-Devil



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm selling my 15.5' Jon boat (all welded) with 35 hp Vanguard Go-Devil longshaft. Has several extra props, prop wrench, extra trailer hub, rock guard for prop, slick coating on bottom of the boat, and a travel cover for the motor. In September, I had it tuned up and had a carb kit installed. This boat&motor runs great. Asking $4100.00. (This Go-Devil motor sells for $5000.00 new).
R. Jefre 801-243-4882


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

How wide is the boat?


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I sold the boat today. thanks for the interest!
R


----------

